# Things to keep Cockatiels HAPPY!



## Jay (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello all

Long time no see! How is everyone and your feathered companions? i hope you are all well.

Now i need some advice if possible...

I've got 1 fallow female cockatiel and 1 grey male... the female seems happy enough but the male is abit skittish? he acts as if hes scared of me but will be picked up happily enough? 

he is also fairly muted? i thought the males were the loud ones? is he unhappy? 

this is there cage:










It has loads of space, i let them out on the top loads! they have a ball toy, a bell toy, a bit of string, a swing, pink block thing that they nibble (what does that thing do??) food and water am i missing anything? how can i make them more happy???

do they have enough toys? i didn't want to clutter it too much?? 

is there anything in the house i could put in there to make them more happy? food? toys? anything??

any advice welcome

thanks from Fred and Reggie!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Every tiel is different as some settle in quicker than others 
just give him more time to settle in and keep on working with him each day


----------



## Jay (Sep 12, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Every tiel is different as some settle in quicker than others
> just give him more time to settle in and keep on working with him each day


I've had him for about 2 months now can it really take that long?!

what stuff can i put in his cage i like them to have stuff to do

edit: i just cut up some cucumber and carrot for them to nibble on the male instantly ran over to the cucumber and started eating it!

yay


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My tiel who I've had for 3 months is not big on playing either (at least in his cage. Loves to play out of his cage). I slowly keep rotating things in out and out to see what he will like. Others have suggested shreddable toys (like bird kabobs, wicker balls, shreddable tape they make for birds) and foraging toys. There is a foraging thread on here about how to make toys for them. I haven't done it yet but plan to this weekend. Members have also said that straws are a big hit with their birds. Mine seems to like to shred cardboard and paper. So I'm going to try to make some type of toy with that too. Just keep trying! I will say that my tiel reacts very slowly to new things in his cage- like 2 or 3 weeks before he'll even look at it. All tiels are different. So just try different things but don't be discouraged if he doesn't play with it right away.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Birds are just like children. You want your child to grow up and be a doctor but she might grow up and join the circus. You need to experiment and watch.. find his interests and let him be an accountant instead of a race car driver.


----------



## Jay (Sep 12, 2011)

DyArianna said:


> Birds are just like children. You want your child to grow up and be a doctor but she might grow up and join the circus. You need to experiment and watch.. find his interests and let him be an accountant instead of a race car driver.


I get what you mean but... it's not so much that i don't really "Expect" anything i just want to know why he is quiet.. my other half also has a grey male and he is always curping and singing and he also struts alot to a mirror.

i just want to make sure he isn't unhappy and work out why he is so quiet and also find out if theres anything i can do to make his life in the cage abit more fun


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

He may be lethargic. If you gave him a cucumber and carrot and he ran right over to start nibbling, it's telling me that he's most likely not getting enough fresh veggies and fruit. He needs them daily. I give all my birds a fresh salad every day. I buy spring mix and chop it up. I grate carrot, zucchini, radishes and other veggies into it. I also buy mustard greens or turnip greens or kale to chop into the salad. To all that I grate in 1 fruit - either apple, papaya, mango or melon. The salad keeps for about a week in the refrigerator.

I also give them a warm helping of this fabulous mix made by Bird Street Bistro. It's got grains, fruit, herbs and veggies. Here's the link:
http://store.birdstreetbistro.com/

About twice a week I cook an egg in the microwave for them. I wash the egg shell and crush it up good, mix it well into the egg in a cup and microwave for about 34 seconds (depends on your microwave). I sprinkle the egg on their salad.

Diet plays a major role in how your birds behave. Birds cannot be healthy on just seeds and/or pellets. They need fresh food. 

You didn't say anything about giving your birds millet spray. They love that and it's good for them.


----------



## Jay (Sep 12, 2011)

DesertDweller said:


> He may be lethargic. If you gave him a cucumber and carrot and he ran right over to start nibbling, it's telling me that he's most likely not getting enough fresh veggies and fruit. He needs them daily. I give all my birds a fresh salad every day. I buy spring mix and chop it up. I grate carrot, zucchini, radishes and other veggies into it. I also buy mustard greens or turnip greens or kale to chop into the salad. To all that I grate in 1 fruit - either apple, papaya, mango or melon. The salad keeps for about a week in the refrigerator.
> 
> I also give them a warm helping of this fabulous mix made by Bird Street Bistro. It's got grains, fruit, herbs and veggies. Here's the link:
> http://store.birdstreetbistro.com/
> ...


Thank you that is very informative!

I must admit... up til this point he has mainly had seeds and millet... i was not aware they *need* fresh fruits etc... 

I do give them millet but i don't have any at present i need to go get some.

I will try a number of your idea's thank you very much for your advice


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Jay said:


> I've had him for about 2 months now can it really take that long?!


Yes some take longer than others, my big mac was really scared of anything which he is getting a bit better now.
I had to take him in the bedroom by himself for a couple of days away from my others and bond with him, he is a bit better than he was before.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Your cockatiel are beautiful!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they need fresh veggies every day, please be sure to read the diet and nutrition section to see whats good for them and what is not. a cuttle bone or mineral block too which would be the pink thing they chew likely. most likely a mineral block.

the cage is a tad small for two tiels, mostly too narrow. a cage needs to be 18" deep at least. for two, i would go a bit bigger. maybe he just needs a toy he really likes. take a look at the DIY toys on here to see what other people's tiels like. 

water and seed need to be given daily, even if it looks full or clean. i mean, seed they cant eat the empty shells so if the top is full of empty shells they cant eat the new stuff under it and can starve. fresh clean water daily is very important and the dish should be washed daily. 

perches, they need variety in width and material, yours look pretty good. so keep in mind, not too many dowel perches if you add more perches. theyre a bit harsh on the feet, but the rope perch is excellent.

some shredder toys may be a good idea with your male. he may really love them. and some foraging toys. foraging toys are great ways to encourage play. you can use a tray and fill it with small toys like large buttons and popsicle sticks (new, not used) with treats and millet hid in it. they have to move the stuff for their treats. also, wrapping bits of millet with newspaper like little candies is a fun idea too. my birds can be lazy when it comes to playing with toys, but give them foraging or shredder toys, and they will be busy for hours. some males are quiet too, each bird has their own personality. however if he seems lethargic and "off" i would bring him to the vet to be sure he is not sick.


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

perhaps if the had some sunlight , i know sunlight birngs out my males ... lets say .. x factor?


----------



## Jay (Sep 12, 2011)

> Your cockatiel are beautiful!


Thank you very much 



> they need fresh veggies every day, please be sure to read the diet and nutrition section to see whats good for them and what is not. a cuttle bone or mineral block too which would be the pink thing they chew likely. most likely a mineral block.
> 
> the cage is a tad small for two tiels, mostly too narrow. a cage needs to be 18" deep at least. for two, i would go a bit bigger. maybe he just needs a toy he really likes. take a look at the DIY toys on here to see what other people's tiels like.
> 
> ...


thank you very informative! Hes curtainly not lethatgic hes very active just quiet really 

I think i may get some dfferant toys and see how it goes 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Jay (Sep 12, 2011)

> perhaps if the had some sunlight , i know sunlight birngs out my males ... lets say .. x factor?


They have sun light  they sit in the window daily and there cage is in view of sun light and outside, it was nghttime in the picture


----------

